# New Generator smoking like ****



## Snoffol (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi all,

I just registered and introduced myself (http://www.powerequipmentforum.com/...tions/3529-hi-other-side-world.html#post13705).

Since a couple of days I'm owner of a new generator bought of an auction. The labels says it's an Alligator 6500XA. It has 3 x 230V, 1 x 380V and 1 x 12V. It can provide 2000W constant, with a 2300W max. I think it's some chinese product.

Picture:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/m7kwobnj6ob38yx/Generator.jpg

I filled up the tank with gasoline and put some oil in the crank-case. The manual said it needs 10W30, but I couldn't find it anywhere. Went to the last store in the neighborhood and they had half-synthetic 10W40. The people of the store told me it would work fine.
Note: The manual doesn't say if the oil needs to be half or full-synthetic.

When starting it up it smoked like crazy. At first I tought it would be normal because most new gas-machines have some smoke at the beginning. But now I turned it 3 times on for 1 minute and it still smoked the complete backyard blank. I put my hand in front of the exhaust but it wasn't really that hot. The smoke was mostly white.

Movie (see smoke at 1:00 minute):
https://www.dropbox.com/s/p6xcs4yepvp6m84/20131025_204743.mp4

After these starts I checked the crank-case oil (on photo in the yellow box) and also there was a bit black fluid at the exhaust (on photo on my finger).

Photo's
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ie25t8z7usrc75v/20131025_210350.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/fyhmg4w8bg3wz6c/20131025_210403.jpg

Does anyone have any idea what's going on?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Drain the semi synthetic oil and refill with regular oil the engine isn't broken in yet and the semi synthetic oil is getting past the rings and causing the smoke when you have regular oil in it fire it up and run It for at least 15 minutes to burn off any manufacturing oils on the unit and to help get any excess oil out of the cylinder and exhaust. Post back if you have any further questions


----------



## Snoffol (Oct 25, 2013)

tractornut said:


> Drain the semi synthetic oil and refill with regular oil the engine isn't broken in yet and the semi synthetic oil is getting past the rings and causing the smoke when you have regular oil in it fire it up and run It for at least 15 minutes to burn off any manufacturing oils on the unit and to help get any excess oil out of the cylinder and exhaust. Post back if you have any further questions


Thanks for the reply Tractornut.

I found this oil nearby:

*Kroon Oil Classic Multigrade 10W30*








Typical standard analyses
Density at 15 °C, kg/l	0,873
Viscosity -25 °C, mPa.s	6800
Viscosity 40 °C, mm²/s	72,00
Viscosity 100 °C, mm²/s	11,00
Viscosity Index	139
Flash Point COC, °C	205
Pour Point, °C	-32
Total Base Number, mgKOH/g	3,6

I read it is mineral-based. Does this do the job?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

That should do it


----------



## vangasman (Oct 7, 2013)

Went to their website but still could not find out if this is a detergent motor oil. I don't think it is as it is for classic cars and it states" No danger of encrusted dirt becoming unstuck". All modern engines need a detergent motor oil.


----------

